# Silverlands orphanage 2013



## sparky. (Aug 6, 2013)

visited this fantastic site in the great company of Matthew adams and aquanuke. The architecture is beautiful here. here is some history for you all.

The Actors Orphanage was started in 1896 by Kittie Carson at Croydon and was established as The Actors Orphanage Fund in 1912.
In 1915 the Orphanage moved to Langley Hall at Langley (was in Buckinghamshire - now in Berkshire). The orphanage was both a home and a school to approximately 60 children. At ages 15–17 pupils sat the School Leaving Certificate of Cambridge University and if 10 subjects were taken to Matriculation.
The home and school was moved to Silverlands at Chertsey, Surrey in 1938 where it remained until 1940. In September 1940 the Orphanage was evacuated to the USA where the children were housed in NY City at the Edwin Gould Foundation, and the children were sent to local schools.
After the War ended the Fund established a home (once again at Silverlands, Chertsey). This arrangement ended in 1958 and The Actors' Orphanage ceased to exist.
The 1912 fund was re-established as The Actors Charitable Trust and financial and care help was offered to those in need.
Over the years many from the theatrical profession have given time and money to the running of the orphanage including some who became presidents of the orphanage among whom are Sir Gerald du Maurier, Noël Coward, Laurence Olivier, and the present president Lord Attenborough.

on with the pictures enjoy 

















http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/sparky1000/silverlands/IMG_4875_zps2e3aed07.jpg[/IM]

[ATTACH=full]148843[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148844[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148845[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148846[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148847[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148848[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]148849[/ATTACH]

Thanks for looking :)


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow great stuff , ace images too, we were ensconced here a while back but were in a rush and didn't want to negotiate the 'hazards' at the time, well done on getting in, seems to have wildly different levels of deterrents depending on different periods of time.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 6, 2013)

What an amazing building - such intricate and well maintained woodwork - well done!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2013)

Great set of pics and lovely features!
Thanks..


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 6, 2013)

lovely place


----------



## professor frink (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice work, I take it the experience was not too 'alarming'


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got through half a box of Kleenex on that first shot! Very nice indeed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cracking woodwork,great pics.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 7, 2013)

*Did well gettin in there fella!! AWESOME place!! Staircases dont get much better than that... *


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty, pretty. Nice one Sparky. Wot, no scary Ms Secca?


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

The first picture is a stunner !!! Great report.


----------

